#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Conectar-se a internet com roteador CISCO 1900 series

## jezielcm

Olá senhores,

Bem, como todo programador, não tenho muito conhecimento em redes então preciso muito da ajuda de vocês.

Aqui no meu trabalho foi feita a aquisição de um link da OI e ontem veio um técnico da RM e instalou um roteador cisco 1900 series e ao final me passou os seguintes dados dizendo que já estava no ponto de ser usado:

RMS: 201.059.XXX.057
POOL: 200.199.XXX.88/29

Conectei meu computador com windows 7 ao roteador e o configurei da seguinte forma:

IP: 200.199.036.90
Máscara de rede: 255.255.255.248
Gateway: 200.199.036.89

Ao fazer esse procedimento mencionado acima nada aconteceu, nem mesmo o roteador foi reconhecido pelo computador, apenas mostra a mensagem de que não há cabo de rede conectado. Em que estou errando?

Desde já agradeço a ajuda.

----------


## enlacenet

esta faltando o dns que vc nao colocou vc pode usar do google 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 qualquer coisa me fala que te ajudo fiz ccna nao sou mestre mais ja trabalhei prestando serviço a oi instalando roteador qualquer coisa estamos ai

----------


## jezielcm

Primeiramente, obrigado pela ajuda.

Adicionei os DNS que você me passou mas não deu certo, continua apresentando a mensagem de que o cabo de rede está desconectado.

----------


## enlacenet

ola amigo vc esta conectando o computador diretamente ao roteador se sim faça um cabo de rede cross(cruzado) pois se esta dando cabo de rede desconectado e pq nao esta pegando link entre o roteador e o seu pc faz um teste de colocar um switch entre o roteador e o pc

----------

